
30 Year treasury yield hits all time low - nikhizzle
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/21/us-bonds-treasury-yields-in-focus-as-coronavirus-concerns-grow.html
======
aazaa
Coronavirus will be blamed for everything that happens from this point
forward, but it will mostly be lies.

The economy has been breaking down in fits and starts for the last year. The
yield curve inversion several months back should have been the wake-up call.
The Fed intervention in the repo market at the end of last year should have
cemented the consensus that recession and/or big financial troubles lie ahead.
That doesn't seem to have happened.

On the other hand, the 30-year yield has been on a downward slope for the last
20 years:

[https://www.macrotrends.net/2521/30-year-treasury-bond-
rate-...](https://www.macrotrends.net/2521/30-year-treasury-bond-rate-yield-
chart)

Recent history has shown that negative-yielding long term sovereign debt is no
longer out of the question. The 30-year treasury could eventually end up with
a negative yield. There are ways to make money from this, many of which end
badly.

